# Ace Hardware vs. Home Depot



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I've read many-a-thread about the monster corporation Walmart. Home Depot strikes me as also a monster corporation. We shop there pretty regularly, but I'd rather we didn't. I don't know of anything bad about Home Depot, I just would rather not shop there, yk? Does anyone know of anything in particular bad about them? Or good?

My other option is a 'local' hardware store that was recently bought out by Ace Hardware. Does any one know anything about them? My impression is that they're better, but I don't really know that. It's sometimes true, but not always true, that smaller corporations are more likely to have better ethics than big corporations.

Thoughts?
Aven


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

I found this on the Ace franchise website...

_"We think there are three principal reasons why Ace is the best business opportunity for serious entrepreneurs:

World Class Brand - A globally trusted, locally embraced brand that according to the Gallup Organization, leads the entire home improvement industry in un-aided slogan recall. Furthermore, *in 2007 Ace Hardware was ranked highest in customer satisfaction with major home improvement stores by J.D. Power and Associates* (www.jdpower.com).

Rock Solid Foundation - Fad Proof Future - *For over 80 years Ace has been steadfastly committed to the independently owned, cooperative business model.* And with projected annual growth of 5.7 percent from 2005 to 2010 in the $300 billion home improvement industry (source: Hardware Retailing, Dec. 2006), your future is not contingent on the next new fad.

Ownership - We understand your business dreams are just that - your dreams. *No franchise fees, no royalty fees; you're the owner.* Ace is unlike any other business or franchise opportunity on the planet. Profits the company earns are distributed to our retailers each year."_

Sounds better than Home Depot to me.







But then again, this is an advertisement, so who knows.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

We love our little local Ace Hardware. We can go in there and actually get help whenever we need it. They even helped dh build a PVC pipe soccer goal for the backyard and only charged him the price of the cut pieces he left with instead of charging him for all the pieces regardless of if they ended up being used. They are wonderfully helpful and nice.

Unfortunately they are also small so we have to buy from a big box like H.D. or Lowes when we are doing major stuff. But, our first choice is always Ace.


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Personally I prefer Home Depot over ace of lowes.

Ace never seems to have everything to complete a project or they don't have enough of everything you need. DH and I view Ace as a bandage store. If you need something immediately and can't spare the time to run into the city to go to HD. I also had one employee yell at me once because I asked him why he didn't have the same blinds as another ace store







: . They didn't have enough blinds for the whole house and I searched four different stores, ended up going to HD and getting all new blinds because they didn't match what we got at Ace.

The only problem I've had at HD is it can be difficult to find people if you need help, but once you do they seem to be good at what they do. Also they are willing to call other stores for you to find something. Also HD gives jobs to Olympic athletes, so they can train and not worry about losing their job, which I think is kind of cool. Since they aren't always the brightest crayons in the box







: .

Lowes doesn't seem to train their employees as well, they tend to be clueless when you need help.

Anyway there is my experience, but it probably has to do with your own personal stores as well, you know. If you had a good experience with Ace and maybe you have better owners than those around here, then stick with them.


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

We always go to Ace hardware or TrueValue before going to Home Depot.

One, we like to support these independently owned stores and two Home Depot is a PITA to get to. Forget about Lowe's closest one is way far away.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

We don't have a Ace but a True Value that we love, that is always our first stop. Only if we can't find what we need there, will we bite the bullet and go out to Home Depot.







:


----------



## insahmniak (Aug 16, 2003)

I've heard recently that Home D'pot is the second largest retailer, only just behind Walmart. Just another ginormous corporation whose highest (and only) priority is their bottom line.

We try to hit up Ace when we have to. Their hours are much more limited, but we try to plan ahead. It's just two blocks away, so we can walk. (DD and I walked a wheelbarrow home this summer. I've walked a few 10' 2x4's home, too. Where's the muscle-flex smiley?) The manager (owner?) and employees are usually uber-rude to us, but I put up with it because it is locally owned and at least they have some knowledgeable employees on hand. Ever try to find help at HD? The other day I needed respirators and the guy at the desk told me what I really needed was a home health supply store.







: "We can help" my a$$. Oh, that was a bit harsh. But gawd I'm so fed up with corporate greed.


----------

